# Proper fetch techniques?



## jmac93 (Nov 10, 2009)

It seems there are proper/official ways to do just about anything, when it comes to training and working with GSD; especially, in Schutzhund. My questions pertain to having a dog "fetch" an item, and what I am supposed to do, as the human.

1) After the dog brings the toy back to me, does it matter what hand I use to take the toy?

2) Should the dog just let go of the toy , or is it better to use a "let go" command?

3) Does it matter if the dog is sitting or standing when they present the toy?

4) Do any of my questions even make sense? HA

THANKS,

John


----------



## Uniballer (Mar 12, 2002)

For schutzhund, the dog should present the retrieved object while sitting close and straight in front, but without bumping. There should be no chewing or dropping, and the object should be released immediately on command. I use both hands to take the dumbbell, then hold it low on my right side (as current rules require) while telling the dog to finish.


----------



## jmac93 (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks you! I looked everywhere, but couldn't find any info about it.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

As the human, *in trial*, all you should really do is throw the dumbbell, not move your feet, call your command, wait 3 seconds after the dog fronts, and then take the dumbbell (which I've always seen done with both hands) and move it to your right...pretty much just like Uniballer said. However...that's not really how training looks and there's multiple ways to train the dumbbell that rely on different handler helps. 

For example. I will not out my dog on the return. I usually train retrieve foundation with a tug or a ball on a rope and I ask them to return to me to play, and I teach the hold separately. I think the key to the retrieve is just breaking it down into very small pieces. and then slowly putting the parts back together. 

Anyway some videos to give you an idea...
Learn Retrieving & Obedience in Schutzhund Dog Training: Involve a Dog in Schutzhund Training & Courses | eHow.com





Retrieves over jump and wall at the BSP...


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Why do people in SchH videos always shout? Does the judge need to hear the cue?


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

They shout because they are outside where they don't sound as loud to themselves as they would indoors. Plus, there is plenty to screw up on so it's a fear response - if they are super firm and shout at the dog, the dog will do the exercise correctly. I don't shout at my dog at trial, but I can see why it happens.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

You are going to have to shout out the "platz" command on the voraus/send out anyway (and probably the blind search and the call out) so there is really no avoiding it.


----------

